# Thinking about getting into sailing - a few questions...?



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys! Well I am new here. I have been seriously thinking of looking for a used sailboat - would love one with a cabin for nights out on the lake. I do best "teaching myself" to do things, so I would really like to teach myself to sail. I have many years of boating experience - but power boats and jet skis only. Never tried my hand at sailing and would love to and maybe get the hubby into it also! Therefore - 

1. What type, size, etc of sail boat should I look for that would be beginner friendly?

2. Is there any "stay away from that boat" that I should look for?

3. Is it possible to teach yourself?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet!

There are quite a few 'answers' to your questions, to be preceded by more questions, I'm afraid....

- What's your intended budget? While it's possible to get into this for as little as a couple of Gs, by the same token you could easily spend more than 10 or even 100 times that if you choose.

-Which lake? Is there going to be a depth limitation?

- Will you be able to get moorage or will this be a trailerable situation?

- How many will need to "overnight"?

and so on.....

As to 'boats to avoid'; you'll get as many opinions as those responding, I think though that there will be a pretty unanimous outcry against the Buccanneer line (attractively priced, roomy, shoal draft but appalling boats)
Power boats and jetskis do go to the top of the list!

Yes, you can teach yourselves, but things go a bit better if you can at least find someone with experience to set you on your way (and that includes choosing a suitable boat in the first place.)

Good Luck!


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Somehow I knew I was missing more details!

Well I will be docking the boat along side our houseboat - because it is free for me to do this versus trailering all the time which can be a hassle. BUT I would love a trailer so I could go to other lakes. We are surrounded by several where I am along with about 15 others within 2-3 hours! Also wouldnt mind taking to my parents beach house a time or two - but let me master the lake first! 

Dont laugh but honestly for my first boat Id like something as big as possible, easy to sail as possible but really hoping for 2500 or less in good shape with mininmal to no repairs. Im asking a lot probably!

Depth shouldnt be an issue but dont think I want a fixed keel.

I have a lot of friends that would love to tag along at the lake so I mean sleeping as many as possible would be great but realistically in my range im sure I can only see 2-maybe 6?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

OK - tall order....

Here's a Yachtworld.com search for a used sailboat, 20-25 feet, max price $3000 USD...

(Sail) Boats For Sale

This will give you an idea - you'll find most of these to be well over 25 years used - not necessarily bad but at that price range it's going to be old and small and likely have some issues that will cost more yet. Most of these will likely only sleep up to 4 with any modicum of comfort - and it will be essentially 'camper cruising'.

Enjoy!


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Ok thanks! going to look through those now! I feel like I have already scoured craigslist. What do you mean by camper cruising?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Camper cruising usually infers cooking in the cockpit, needing a boom tent in wet weather, and generally having a level of comfort and accomodation below not much better (and perhaps worse - esp in the headroom dept) than a good tent.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

OK! I see...hmmm, well on the main lake it will be used on we have a lake house which in that case will always go back there and spend the night.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

aimcat -
Do some research on Catalina 22 footers - might be what you want.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Ok good deal! Is there anywhere other good places to search for sale boats besides boattrader, iboats, craigslist, the one he listed above, etc?


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Ebay, sailtexas.com


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sailing Texas, sailing lessons, sailboats for sale, sailboat rentals, charters, sailing videos
Good classifieds, and a great gallery of all sorts of sailboats.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Size-wise, as a recent newsailor, I'd say get something you're comfortable mooring. Manoeuvring in a marina and getting into a slip is by far and away the most difficult and nerve-wrecking part. I'm sure I could actually sail a 60', it's parking the damn thing that'd get me 
Certainly in the marinas around here, 24-25' is about all I want at the moment, even a little boat like that is still like trying to manoeuvre a car with rear wheel steering, on ice, with no brakes, in a crowded parking lot full of Aston Martins.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Ive found so far in my budget in good shape ready to sail a: 26 Chrysler S26, aquarius 23, and a mcgregor 22....

Any opinions on these?


----------



## Claudia1002 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it's would be very wise if you could get a little hands on experience for yourself. It won't take long at all to get the basics, but you need them and they're no fun learning on your own with these bigger boats. 

You could go to some of the local marinas and see if you can crew on a few boats. You can also take classes where you and a small group go out and someone teaches you the basics. There's plenty to learn, but it's not hard. The problem comes from the amount of forces you're dealing with. The boat will have the necessary tools to help you, but you have to know how to use them and you have to know how to inspect and care for the equipment.
The knowledge you'd gain even from one or two times out on the water will help you immensely with finding the right boat for you as well as (and most importantly) keeping yourself AND other boaters safe. 

If you really want to learn "on your own" then I suggest a dinghy boat. Seriously. They're a lot of fun and you'll probably learn to sail better and pick it up more quickly, but with 100lbs of boat rather than 3,000 lbs. There's also maintenance and most likely repairs (which can eat you out of house and home if you're not careful) for your price range in larger boats.

Don't be stubborn. This is one hobby that can get really expensive and dangerous with an "on your own" learning approach, and a stubborn head will tote a sore ass...and wallet.
I've been around sailing my whole life. I bought an experienced sailor a six pack of beer to show me a few things about a boat that's smaller than what I grew up on. 

If you want to start with more of a cruiser, get some experience first. That would be the most wise IMO.


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

I taught myself. I tried getting somebody to take me out but didn't have any luck... so I rented a 14' capri a few times... figured that out... then bought my 27 footer. Now I'm itching to go bigger!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with the poster who suggested a Catalina 22. Small and light enough to be a good beginner boat, but with a cabin you can sleep in if you want to spend the night on the lake. It will be more or less like camping; you've got a bunk, and not much more. Some C22s have a pop-top that provides a little more room below when you're anchored or docked. There have been lots of them built over the years, which increases the chances of finding one that's a good fit for you. There are other similar boats that would do the trick just as well, but the C22 is probably the most common.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

The problem is with the Cats is that they all seem to be out of my price range. Even the 22's. Is there any others in that size that might be good to look at also or just pretty much any like 22-25 footers?


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

I have found a 26' Chrysler S-26 Sailboat. It is priced at 1500 and only thing it needs is a trailer and next year or sometime a new bottom coat of paint. Would this be anything worthwhile?


----------



## GenesisCaptain (Jul 13, 2009)

You are really asking the impossible here I think. With a budget of only 2500 I'm afraid whatever you get will need some work. Now I'm not talking a total refit, more on the lines of a bottom job and a good cleaning. ANY used boat will require SOME work, only because one man's treasure is another man's trash. Just my opinion. But I do concur on getting a C22, we just stepped up to a C27 after sailing our C22 for years. We loved that boat even though she was a bit tight for overnights. The pop top makes a huge difference though. You should be able to find one in halfway decent shape in your price range. With this economy people are practically giving boats away. Good luck!!


----------

